# Sibling marble spawn



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

My male Giovanni has finally grown enough to be spawned with his sister The Ice Princess. I am hoping for more of Giovanni's coloration as well as some opaques.

I have them in the spawning tank now. The tank is already stocked with water sprice and a colony of infusoria and a heater. Giovanni has been nest building since yesterday and Ice Princess is just waiting around and sometime she comes over to flirt and inspect his nest. She really is a sweet girl. :-D

This is Giovanni's first time spawning so we shall see how he does as a first time daddy. 

























And here are some new pics of The Ice Princess. :-D


----------



## Fasht (Oct 26, 2011)

Very nice looking pair! Subscribed!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

They look like they should make wonderful babies. Both are very beautiful.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Spawning but no eggs yet....


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Fasht said:


> Very nice looking pair! Subscribed!


Thanks!!


tpocicat said:


> They look like they should make wonderful babies. Both are very beautiful.


Thanks!! I am hoping so :-D


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

I have two crowntail girls very similar to your male's coloration. Very pretty fish, he's gorgeous.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww i just love ice princess :3 the male is a gorgeous marble


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I love these kind of colour pairings. Be interesting to see what they produce and whether the cross gives a percentage of fry better than the parents because it is a sibling cross.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> I have two crowntail girls very similar to your male's coloration. Very pretty fish, he's gorgeous.


Thanks! I am fixing to start crowntails too, do you have any pictures?



betta lover1507 said:


> aww i just love ice princess :3 the male is a gorgeous marble


Thanks! She is a sweet girl I just love her too. Giovanni is one of my dream bettas just having him truly is a gift. :-D


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

This is the best I can get of one girl. The water is stained from bogwood and she wouldn't stay still, or when she did, she was facing the wrong way XD I tried to get a pic while she was in a little ray of sunlight to really show how shiny she is. She has a really shiny sheen to her body and fins that's not showing up well in the photo.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Bettas seem to know when we are trying to take a picture and refuse to cooperate!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

Yes :evil: Trying to get photos of my boys and they won't stop moving.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't know how many times I've tried to get a good pic, and all I get is colored swirls and tails or heads, but never what I'm trying to get. I don't know how those that get good pics do it!


----------



## styggian (Dec 13, 2011)

A good camera with a fast shutter speed can get clear photos even during movement. My digital doesn't have batteries so I'm using my phone. It takes pretty good photos for a cellphone, but when things are moving, it can't focus fast enough.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

styggian said:


> This is the best I can get of one girl. The water is stained from bogwood and she wouldn't stay still, or when she did, she was facing the wrong way XD I tried to get a pic while she was in a little ray of sunlight to really show how shiny she is. She has a really shiny sheen to her body and fins that's not showing up well in the photo.


Oh I can totally see what you mean! Very pretty!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

So we have eggs! Looks like 50 or more. Giovanni is watching his nest but less dillegently than other males I have seen. At least he is not eating them.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Ok here is video them spawning. It's a little awkward since it's their first time spawning. Cool thing is it was successful and lots of eggs are now neatly tucked away in a floating nest of bubbles. :-D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wwsyWsOc7uk


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love seeing how gentle they were with each other. You don't get to see that very often. Congratulations on the new eggs.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> I love seeing how gentle they were with each other. You don't get to see that very often. Congratulations on the new eggs.


It's true they really were very sweet. Neither of them has any torn fins at all. :shock:


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Eggs!!


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

YAY EGGS!!! Soon little fry if all goes well, I sure hope it does.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

The eggs are hatching !! Yea!!:-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okGD_twjoBA


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

What a cute video! He's been a pretty busy dude keeping up with those babies. He's beautiful, by the way.


----------



## livingart (Jan 1, 2012)

What a sweet pair  Congratulations! The fry will be beautiful.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

dramaqueen said:


> What a cute video! He's been a pretty busy dude keeping up with those babies. He's beautiful, by the way.


Thanks! He is finally done now and resting. This is the first male I have seen actually go into depression after being taken from his fry. :-( I almost thought I was gonna lose him. I put him next to a flirty female though, and he cheered back up and built a nest :-D


livingart said:


> What a sweet pair  Congratulations! The fry will be beautiful.


 Thanks! I really hope so, I counted to a hundred and then quit counting LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Such a wonderful father! He did a great job keeping on top of those fry. I love marbles, they should be really pretty.


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

He is beautiful! It is going to be interesting to see what the fry turn out to look like!


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Such a wonderful father! He did a great job keeping on top of those fry. I love marbles, they should be really pretty.


Yea he sure did, and yea I really hope I get some good marbling:-D


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

styggian said:


> This is the best I can get of one girl. The water is stained from bogwood and she wouldn't stay still, or when she did, she was facing the wrong way XD I tried to get a pic while she was in a little ray of sunlight to really show how shiny she is. She has a really shiny sheen to her body and fins that's not showing up well in the photo.


i've actually got a CT girl that looks like that too  alot like her
pics:








those are actually my two girls together, lacey (the girl in the right) and kristie (the girl i was talking about in the left) she more blue in light








sorry just wanted to show :lol:
and congrats on the eggs :-D they must be purdy when they get older ;-)


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

1 week update!:-D
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtnvX4ElR1Q


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> 1 week update!:-D
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtnvX4ElR1Q


YAY! They are so fast. Congrats!

Do you see really light fry and then some that are really dark?

I recently started seeing this in my fry about a year ago and forgot to ask other breeders if they might have seen this.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> YAY! They are so fast. Congrats!
> 
> Do you see really light fry and then some that are really dark?
> 
> I recently started seeing this in my fry about a year ago and forgot to ask other breeders if they might have seen this.


Yes actually I do see that. The only spawn I didn't see it in was my blacks.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> Yes actually I do see that. The only spawn I didn't see it in was my blacks.


I used to only get dark colored bettas, but now I'm getting a variety. Though I used to think that the lighter ones were the female and the darker ones the males, but this is not the case LOL.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Even when I try to breed dark colors, I get light fry in the mix. I don't mind, I love surprises that are good.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

It really depends on the genetics a lot.

I see now that A LOT of the other colors that were crossed months and 10s of generations ago, are starting to emerge again. In some of the recent spawns that I had a few months back, I found that there were just a few that had the "old" colors that I crossed generations ago.

Has anyone else here experienced this at all or have seen this?


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

tpocicat said:


> Even when I try to breed dark colors, I get light fry in the mix. I don't mind, I love surprises that are good.


I actually got this pair out of a dark bodied spawn. :-D
That's part of why I was so excited about spawning them, I figured for them to have the opaque coloration when they came from dark parents the genes must be really strong. 
I think I was right too because the spawn from Henry and The Ice Princess is 90%-95% light bodied. I can not be sure of the coloration's yet but I am guessing I will get green and blue pastels and marbles. 



bettalover2033 said:


> It really depends on the genetics a lot.
> 
> I see now that A LOT of the other colors that were crossed months and 10s of generations ago, are starting to emerge again. In some of the recent spawns that I had a few months back, I found that there were just a few that had the "old" colors that I crossed generations ago.
> 
> Has anyone else here experienced this at all or have seen this?



I have not spawned enough to know :-(. I know that many of my fish come from Al Haskel on of the top breeders of white bettas so I am guessing that's where I am getting that coloration from. It's really far back in the line though I do remember that at least.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Bettas Rule said:


> I have not spawned enough to know :-(. I know that many of my fish come from Al Haskel on of the top breeders of white bettas so I am guessing that's where I am getting that coloration from. It's really far back in the line though I do remember that at least.


Haha. At lest you do know that much. It's fine I was just asking.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

Spawn update!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVL9ubtSoFY


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Still little floating specks huh. LOL


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Lively floating specks! LOL.


----------



## Bettas Rule (Aug 18, 2011)

bettalover2033 said:


> Still little floating specks huh. LOL


LOL


tpocicat said:


> Lively floating specks! LOL.


That they are! LOL


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Just wait till they show us what "little specks" they are.


----------

